

Best platform/framework for developing a facebook app? - lennysan

I'm getting started with facebook apps, and I'd love to know which language and/or platform you guys think is the best choice for this. Not to start a language war, I'm guessing one language/platform/framework has a larger community, more support, and is easier to scale for this specific need.<p>Also, any general advice with building facebook would very much be appreciated.
======
nreece
I would recommend two great resources:

1\. Using AppJet to build Facebook apps:
<http://appjet.com/docs/guide/facebook>

2\. Free (1yr) scalable hosting from Joyent for Facebook apps:
<http://www.joyent.com/developers/facebook/>

Hope it helps!

~~~
lennysan
I signed up for Joyent about a month ago but still haven't heard from them. I
assume the wait list is pretty long at this point.

------
epi0Bauqu
Perl has a good API implementation:

[http://search.cpan.org/~unobe/WWW-Facebook-
API-v0.4.11/lib/W...](http://search.cpan.org/~unobe/WWW-Facebook-
API-v0.4.11/lib/WWW/Facebook/API.pm)

<http://cpanratings.perl.org/dist/WWW-Facebook-API>

------
senthil_rajasek
What is your preferred language for developing web applications?

Facebook app development is like any other web app development so you can
pretty much stick to your preferred platform language.

If you haven't made up your mind I'd recommend PHP, since its my preferred
platform/stack for web apps today.

~~~
lennysan
That's partly what I'm wondering. I'm currently leaning towards PHP, partly
because I know it pretty well, and partly because it seems like Facebook
supports it the best.

------
breily
Theres a great tutorial here - [http://lethain.com/entry/2007/dec/04/two-
faced-django-part-1...](http://lethain.com/entry/2007/dec/04/two-faced-django-
part-1-building-project-exists-si/) \- that uses Django to build a facebook
app.

------
markbao
PHP is the most-used language in terms of the Facebook Platform community, and
since Facebook is built on PHP, they have the most support for it.

------
senthil_rajasek
ohh one more thing ... I compiled (from the fbforum) a list of "rules", if you
will for developing facebook apps. Feel free to check it out
[http://senthil.homelinux.com/2007/11/18/ten-rules-for-
facebo...](http://senthil.homelinux.com/2007/11/18/ten-rules-for-facebook-
developers/)

~~~
lennysan
Good advice, thanks!

